# TCBA-Wooster, Ohio 3/7



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

*Blue Sky Bee Supply will be at this meeting and will be glad to bring your pre-orders on bottles and equipment.*

*The Ohio State University & Tri-County Beekeeping Workshop (OTW) is the largest single-day beekeeping workshop in the United States. *OTW is held annually on the first Saturday of March at OSU's OARDC campus in Wooster, Ohio. The workshop started out as a small meeting in 1978 and has grown to accomodate approximately 675 participants. The newest addition is a Friday night program and museum tour, this gives long distance participants an opportunity to listen to a talk(s) and socialize, which has proven very successful.

The goals of the workshop are primarily educational and collaborative. The workshop allows expert speakers to introduce participants of all experience levels to new techniques, equipment, and research. It also provides a forum to hone traditional practices. Along with the main program, there are many vendors from across the country that sell beekeeping equipment and related material.

Each year the workshop hosts a guessing contest, baked goods contest, scholarship raffle, door prizes, many vendors, and museum tours. The program has something for everyone—children (ages 5–12), beekeepers of all experience levels, and anyone with an interest in apiculture. In the morning participants can enjoy Troyer's Amish Bakery's famous cinnamon rolls, donuts, and fresh-made coffee. Lunch is catered by Des Dutch Essenhaus, a well-known Amish restaurant located in nearby Shreve, Ohio. The dinners consist of roast turkey, mashed potatoes and gravy, a vegetable, homemade pie and a dinner roll. Boxed lunches are available for those wanting a lighter lunch.

Future plans for the OTW include a hands-on room where beekeepers can learn to put frames together and try new equipment. OTW will be on Friday & Saturday, March 6 & 7, 2009.

Registration forms for the 2009 Workshop can be downloaded *here*. 

*---TENTATIVE PROGRAM---*

*FRIDAY EVENING -- March 6, 2009*

6:00 - 7:00 PM
OSU Beekeeping Museum Open House
with Mr. Dave Heilman, Ohio Honey Farms
& Mr. Jim Thompson, OSBA Historian
Location: OSU/OARDC Administration Building - Basement Level

7:00 -- 8:00 PM
"The Natural Nest of the Bees?"
Dr. James E. Tew, OSU Extension Specialist
or
"The Various Tastes of Honey – A Sampling Session and Discussion"
Mr. Jim Thompson, OSBA Historian
Location: OSU/OARDC Fisher Auditorium

*SATURDAY - March 7, 2009*

8:00 - 9:00 AM -- Registration
(all contest entries must be turned in to their appropriate place by 9:00 a.m.)
(Hot beverages and Troyer's Amish Donuts and Sweet Rolls provided.)

9:00 - 9:20 AM Welcome and Announcements

9:20 - 10:20 AM Keynote Session
“Pollination the Grand Interaction -- Among Flowers, Bees, Beekeepers, & Growers” DR. JOHN SKINNER, Professor, University of Tennessee

10:20 - 10:45 AM - BREAK

10:45 - 11:45 AM -- Workshop Session 1:
Keeping Bees in The City Limits..................................................................Mr. Dave Duncan, OSBA
A Look Back on 30 Years of Inspection….........................................……...Mr. John Grafton, OBSA
How to Divide Your Colonies for Increase............Mr. Roy Henderickson, Commercial Beekeeper
What is Cooking in the Kitchen............................................Ms. Deb Geiser, Executive Sous Chef, Chartwells Restaurant, Ohio Wesleyan University 
BASIC BEEKEEPING: What You Need to Get Start..Mr. Sonny Barker, Richland Cty Bee Inspector 
The Brood Nest -- Kids' Session……................................................….......Lorain County Beekeepers

11:45 AM -- 1:00 PM --- LUNCH

1:00 - 2:00 PM -- Workshop Session 2:
Small Hive Beetles .........................................................Dr. John Skiner, University of Tennessee
Basic Apitherapy.................................................................................…Ms. Angie Bitner, AnRBees
Using Bees to Restore Soil...............................................................Mr. Bob Jones, Chefs Garden
Comb Honey Production.................................................................Mr. Lloyd Spear, Ross Rounds
BASIC BEEKEEPING – Late Spring, What The New Beekeeper Should Be Looking For.............Mr. Joe Kovaleski, TCBA Vice President
The Brood Nest -- Kids' Session ..……..................................................Lorain County Beekeepers

2:00 - 2:30 -- BREAK

2:30 - 3:30 PM -- Workshop Session 3:
Being a Good Beekeeping Neighbor..............................…Mr. Dana Stahlman, Stahlman Apiaries
Wintering Your Bees In a Cold Climate..........................................................Mr. Roy Henderickson 
Choosing and Introducing a New Queen..................................Dr. Joe Latshaw, Latshaw Apiaries
How to Give a Bee Talk to Kids and Others.................................Ms. Margaret Reid, Reid Apiaries
BASIC BEEKEEPING - When and How to Treat Your Hive................Mr. Brian Neuman, Trumbull County Bee Association
The Brood Nest -- Kids' Session……......................................................Lorain County Beekeepers

3:45 - 4:15 PM
"What's On Your Mind (Question & Answer Session)
(If you want you can mail or e-mail your question(s) to [email protected])

4:15 - 4:45 PM
Baking and Guessing Contest Winners;
Educational Raffle Winner
Closing Comments

4:45 - 6:00 PM
OSU Honey Bee Museum Open House @ OARDC Administration Building
Host: Mr. Dave Heilman & Mr. Jim Thompson


We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wish i could come but i have wrestling :-(


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I'll be there*

Thanks for the post! -Danno


----------

